# Running wires through the hull



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Dawn liquid dishwashing soap. Won't hurt anything and slicker than snot on a raincoat.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

A wire chase helps, too. If you don't have one check with your local shop. Old cable steering wire works great.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

X2 on down dish soap. That’s all I used it’s awesome


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Zika said:


> A wire chase helps, too. If you don't have one check with your local shop. Old cable steering wire works great.


i bought one from harbor freight. The lube worked great!! (That’s what she said!)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Dielectric spray


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can use a vacuum cleaner to suck a string through the chase tube.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

RotorslapX71 said:


> I got an East Cape Fury (for those familiar with wiring tunnel/rigging tube) and I’m adding a trolling motor to it. I bought 14’ of 4ga and I found out yesterday it’s not going to be long enough. It appears the wiring can only be ran down the starboard side, has to come out rear starboard then back forward up the rigging tube to the inside of the c/c. I tried chasing both wires at once (too much) so I’m going to try one at a time, what’s a safe way to lube the wire because it will be running along the fuel line…. I’ve heard silicon, baby powder, vaseline etc…. What can I use that won’t harm the fuel line? Thanks!


Maybe you could consider strapping the #4 wires to the bottom of the cap up against the side of your boat and not pulling them through the chase with your fuel line.
The wires for my stern trolling motor plug are routed that way, and you wouldn't even know they were there without standing on your head.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I second that "not running your trolling motor cables through the rigging tube"... Over time heavy cables will tend to chafe against anything they touch..Very handy to be able to do a visual on something that might prove troublesome over time... One other option is to simply move your power source much, much closer to your trolling motor and eliminate lots of trouble from the start (as well as improve performance a bit without that long cable run...). Just another of those "ask me how I know" moments at this end...


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a good idea for the inverse situation which is getting wires out of your boat? I bought a boat that previously had a 2nd chartplotter/downscan unit mounted on the front deck. I won't use this secondary unit so trying to remove it. It has the battery connections up front in front hatch but a trailing wire running to the back of the boat which I am assuming is connected to one of the two transducers mounted to stern. Should I clip all the wiring so that I am not pulling through any plastic bits on either end? Trying to keep it as intact as possible as I plan on selling the unit off.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

Here is what we use in our cable assembly business. It's $12 for a quart. It's clear and is designed specifically for wire.






Clearglide®


Clearglide®




www.idealind.com


----------

